# lecteur CD iMac SuperDrive ne reconnaît plus les CD



## jeje (28 Novembre 2002)

Après un plantage pendant une lecture de CD, le SuperDrive de mon iMac G4 17" ne veut plus lire les CD. Il lit encore les DVD par contre.
Que faire?


----------

